# need 1997 240sx for brake measurement



## kingsti (Dec 13, 2004)

I live in the tri-state metro area and desparately need a 5-lug 240sx (1997 if possible) to complete measurement for a custom brake kit. Need about one hour. Appreciate anyone who can help


----------

